# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Zhan Zhak Ruso-Jeta dhe vepra

## StormAngel

Ja dicka e pergatitur per Zhan Zhak Rusone. Shpresoj te ju pelqej leximi ne vijim.  :buzeqeshje: 

Rusoi: Një romantik në evropën e arsyes

Rusoi e zhvilloi karierën e tij gjatë iluminizmit françez, në epokëm e arsyes, e cila ne Francën e shekullit të tetëmbëdhjetë dominohej nga Volteri (1694-1778), Monteskie (1689-1755), Didero (1713-1784), Kadorcet (1730-1794), Holbah dhe të tjerë, të cilët njiheshin si filozofët e asaj kohe.
Këta burra ishin zërat disidentë të kohës, të cilët ndryshuan mënyrat tradicionale të mendimit për fenë, qeverinë dhe moralin. Duke besuar se arsyetimi njerëzor është drejtuesi më i sigurt i fatit të njeriut, ata theksonin se, arsyetimi është për filozofinë, ndërkohë që lutjet janë për të krishterët.
Kjo është tema e Enciklopedisë (1751-1780) së shquar të Dideroit dhe Dalamberit, e cila përmbante idetë më thelbësore të filozofëve, dhe që në vitin 1780 arriti në 35 volume.
Pikërisht në këtë klimë të gjallë intelektuale, Rusoi hyri me një autoritet të pabesueshëm.
Me gjithë arsimimin e pakët formal, që kishte marrë, ai paraqiti një sere idesh rreth natyrës njerëzore me një force të tillë, saqë mendimi I tij, së fundi, mbizotëroi mbi mendimet më mbresëlënëse të kohës. 

Zhan Zhak Ruso lindi në Gjenevë, më 1712. E ëma I vdiq pak ditë pas lindjes së tij dhe I ati, një arëbërës, e la atë në moshën dhjetëvjeçare nën kujdesin e tezes, e cila dhe e rriti. Mbas qëndrimit dy vjet në konvikt, për të cilën thoshte ai më pas, në veprën e tij Rrëfimet- Më mësuan atje të gjitha mbeturinat e panevojshme që ka fituar emir arsim, atë e tërhoqi përsëri tezja  e tij dhe kështu në moshën 12 vjeçarte, arsimimit të tij formal I erdhi fundi. Mbasi punoi një kohë të shkurtër si çirak në gdhendjen e orëve, ai e la Gjenevën dhe shëtiti nga njëri vend në tjetrin, duke takuar njerëz të ndryshëm, të cilët e ndihmuan atë, që të jetonte dhe e drejtuan tek disa bemires të fuqishëm.
Gjatë kësaj kohe ai lexoi libra dhe zhvilloi aftësi tjera në muzikë. Më pas ai filloi endjet nëpër Francë, ku u gjend nën kujdesin e një gruaje fisnike, Mme. De Warrens, e cila ngulmoi në arsimimin e tij të mëtejshëm dhe u përpoq t`I gjente një punë.


Puna e tij më e qëndrueshme ishte kopjimi i notave muzikore, megjithëse një farë kohe ai punoi si tutor i fëmijëve të M. De Mably,  i cili ishte kryetar i Lionit. Më vonë u bë sekretar i ambasadorit francez në Venecia. Ai ishte një fëmijë i shkëlqyer, i cili mësoi shumë herët të lexonte. Në moshën dymbëdhjetë vjeçare, Rusoi lexoi një pjesë nga veprat e klasikëve si Platon,  Virgil, Horac, Montaine, Paskal dhe Volter, të cilët, me larminë e ideve të tyre, ndikuan fuqishëm në imagjinatën e tij.
Nga Lioni ai shkoi në Paris, i pajisur me një sërë letrash prezantuese nga familja Mably, ku ai punoi.
Kjo e ndihmoi atë që të takonte disa nga njerëzit më të shquar të kryeqytetit të Europës. Këtu ai mbeti i mahnitur nga kontrasti i fisnikëve të pasur me artizanat e djersitur, nga madhëesia e katedraleve, me idetë heretike të Volterit, me hareme e sallone dhe skena tragjike të lagjeve të varfëra.
Megjithëse ai takoi shumë njerëz të shquar, duke përfshirë dhe Dideron dhe filloi të ngjiste me shpejtësi shkallët e shoqërisë së lartë franceze, brenda vetes ai ruajti, veçanërisht me gratë, pasojat e vegjëlisë Më 1746 ai krijoi një lidhje të gjatë me një sherbetore të paarsimuar, Therese Levasseur, me të cilën përfundimisht u martua më 1768. Karriera letrare e Rusoit filloi me esenë e tij Debat për artet dhe shkencën (1750), e cila ishte më vone dhe fituese çmimi.
Me një forcë të madhe emocionale, këtu, ai këmbëngul se morali është i korruptuar nga zëvendësimi i besimit me shkencën, nga ndjeshmëria artistike, nga imoralja në letërsi dhe nga vendosja e ndjenjave mbi logjikën.
Kjo ese e bëri Rusoin menjëherë të famshëm, gjë që e çoi Dideronë të thoshte se ai kurrë nk kishte parë një shembull të tillë suksesi. Më pas ai vazhdoi më 1752, me operetën Le Devin du Village, e cila u shfaq përpara mbretit dhe elitës së tij dhe më pas paraqiti komedinë Narcisi, të luajtur nga komedia franceze.




Dy vepra të rëndësishme u shfaqën më 1755- Debat për origjinën e pabarazisë ndërmjet njerëzve dhe a është ajo e autorizuar nga ligji natyror?    dhe së dyti Një debat për Ekonominë politike, e cila u botua në Enciklopedi.
Më 1761, Rusoi botoi një histori dashurie, Juli ose Helioza e re, e cila u bë një nga romanet më të shquara të shekullit XVIII.
Libri i tij Emili, i botuar më 1762, ofroi një propozim të guximshëm për një arritje të re në arsim dhe gjithashtu përmbante një pjesë provokative tek Rrëfimet e besimit të Savoyard Vicarit, e cila ishte një kritikë ndaj institucioneve fetare, të cilat përkrahnin rëndësinë e besimit për njerëzimin.
Në të njejtin vit ai publikoi veprën e tij më të famshme, Kontrata Sociale, në të cilën ai kërkoi të përshkruante kalimin nga primitivizmi në shoqëritë civile dhe ti përgjigjej pyetjes pse ligjet e kësaj shoqërie, të cilët qeverisin njerëzit, janë legjitim.
Ditët e fundit të Rusoit ishin të trishtueshme, pasi shëndeti i tij po keqësohej, në një kohë kur ai vuante edhe nga një paranojë e theksuar. Gjithashtu librat e tij u kritikuan disa herë si nga kisha ashtu edhe nga shtetit, dhe ata hapën fjalën se Rusoi duhej të arrestohej dhe duhej te sillej në burgun Concierge, në Pallatin e Drejtësisë. Kështu që, ai u arratis dhe në këtë kohë pranoi ftesën e David Hjumit për ti bërë vizitë atij në Angli ku kaloi gjashtë muaj. Ai u kthye në Francë i bindur se armiqtë e tij kishin pushuar së shpifuri për të. Kur i treguan se Volteri kishte vdekur, ai tha:Jetët tona ishin të lidhura ngushtë me njëra tjetrën. Unë nuk do të jetoj shumë pas tij.
Rusoi vdiq në moshën 66 vjeçare, më 1778.
Një autobiografi e sinqertë dhe e detajuar e tij u botua pas vdekjes, bashkangjitur veprës së tij Rrëfimet.

Pergatiti: Mirsad Asani

(Vazhdon)

----------


## StormAngel

Paradoksi I të mësuarit


Kur Rusoi lexoi njoftimin e Akademisë së Dizhonit, se çmimi do ti jepej esesë më të mirë për problemin nëse përtëritja e artit dhe shkencës kishin zotësinë e pastrimit të korupsionit moral, ai reagoi me një entuziazëm pasionant, duke vendosur të shkruante tamam një ese të tillë.
Duke kujtuar këtë rast, më vonë ai thoshte:E ndjeva veten të verbuar nga mijëra shkëndija dritash, një grumbull idesh reale më vinin në mendje me një forcë dhe konfuzion, që më shtynë si një ngacmim marramendës.
Në këtë kohë ai ishte pothuajse 38 vjeç dhe kishte lexuar një shumicë veprash në literaturën bashkëkohore, kishte udhëtuar në Zvicër, Itali, Francë- ishte ndeshur me kultura të ndryshme dhe kishte harxhuar shumë kohë në qarqet shoqërore të Parisit, për të cilat nuk ndiente asgjë më shumë, veçse përçmimin për atë shoqëri të sofistikuar.
 Në qoftë se unë do të kasha shkruar vetëm çerekun e atyre që pashë dhe ndjeva-vazhdonte ai, unë do të kisha nxjerë në shesh, me po atë qartësi, të gjitha kontradiktat e sistemit tone shoqëror. Ajo, që ai vendosi të tregonte, ishte se  njeriu nga natyra ishte I mirë dhe vetëm institucionet tona shoqërore e kishin bërë atë të keq, thënie kjo e cila u shëndrua në temë kryesore të shkrimeve të tij të ardshme.
Por, në esenë që ai shkroi kishte mungesë saktësie dhe qartësie, për të cilën edhe vetë Rusoi pranoi se  megjithëse e mbushur me forcë dhe passion (Debati I parë) të linte shumë për të dëshiruar si në logjikë ashtu edhe në rregulldhe se kjo ishte një nga punët e mia të dobëta në arsyetim, që unë kam shkruar.
Për këtë arsye, vepra e Rusoit Debat për artet dhe shkencën u bë një shënjestër e lehtë për të gjitha kritikat.
Ishte e pamundur që lexuesit të mos kishin vështirësi në argumentet e tij paradoksal, që civilizimi ishte shkaku I dëshpërimit njerëzor dhe se shoqëria e korruptuar u krijua nga mësimi I artit dhe shkencës.


Rusoi e filloi veprën e tij Debate me një vlerësim të lartë për arritjet e arsyes njerëzore, duke thënë se  është një shfaqje fisnike dhe e mrekullueshme ta shikosh njeriun se si lartësohet nëpërmjet përpjekjeve të tij, duke shpërndarë me arsyetimin e tij të gjitha retë e dyshimit, të cilat natyra ua kishte krijuar.
Vetëm pak fjali më pas, eseja e tij shëndrohet në një goditje të ashpër për artin, letërsinë dhe shkencën, për të cilat ai thoshte se  janë si kurora lulesh përmbi zinxhirët që I mbajnë njerëzit të nënshtruar, në jetën e tyre të përditshme dhe  mbysin në zemrën e  njeriut ndjenjën  e lirisë natyrore, për të cilën njeriu duket se është krijuar.
Rusoi ishte I ndërgjegjshëm se natyra njerëzore nuk kishte qenë më e mirë në kohët më të hershme, por besonte se shkenca dhe arti krijonin disa ndryshime domethënëse, të cilat I bënin njerëzit më të lig.
Përpara se ato të krijoheshin, thotë ai, sjellja, të mësuarit, dëshira janë për të folur me etiketë dhe morali ynë ishin të ashpër, por origjinal.
Mënyrat moderne I bënë të gjithë të flasin, të vishen, të sillen në përputhje me ligjet e modes, duke mos ndjekur asnjëherë natyrën e tyre të brendshme kështu që ne asnjëherë nuk mund të shfaqemi ashtu siç jemi në të vërtetë.
Sipas tij, turma njerëzore vepron e gjitha saktësisht në të njejtën mënyrë, saqë ne nuk mund të dallojmë as miqtë tanë nga njëri tjetri. Marrëdhëniet njerëzore tani janë të mbushura plot me mashtrime, ndërkohë që në kohët e hershme  njerëzit mund ta kuptonin lehtë njëri-tjetrin, epërsi kjo, që I parandalonte ata që të kishin shumë vese.
Rusoi e drejtoi sulmin e tij gjithashtu kundër luksit dhe udhëheqësve politik, të cilët e vinin theksin mbi aspektet ekonomike të politikës. Ai u kujtonte bashkëkohësve të tij, që 
 politikanët e kohëve të hershme flisnin gjithmonë për moralin dhe virtytet, ndërsa këta tani flasin vetëm për tregti dhe para.




Argumenti I tij kundër luksit ishte se ky I fundit mund të sillte një shoqëri të shkëlqyer, por jo jetëgjatë, pasi paratë mund të blenin gjithçka, por jo moralin dhe njerëzit.
Artistët dhe muzikantët, të cilët ndiqnin jetën luksoze, do ta ulnin gjeninë e tyre në nivelin e kohës, duke kompozuar vepra mediokre, që të pëlqeheshin lehtë.
Kjo është pasoja e keqe e të mësuarit në art dhe shkencë, ku morali nuk zë më vendin që duhet dhe ku të gjithë shijet janë te korruptuara.

(vazhdon)

----------


## StormAngel

Një nga mënyrat për ta përballuar këtë gjendje thoshte Rusoi, është të njohësh rolin e gruas, pasi burrat bëhen, gjithmonë, ashtu siç dëshiron gruaja.
Pra, në qoftë se ju do të dëshironit që dikush të ishte fisnik apo virtuoz, atëherë lereni gruan tju mësojë se çfarë është madhështia e shpirtit dhe virtyti.
Por, thotë Rusoi, problemi nuk është më, nëse një burrë është I ndershëm apo jo, por nëse ai është I zgjuar, jo nëse një libër është I dobishëm apo jo, por nëse është I shkruar bukur.
Vlerësimet janë bujare për mendjeprehtësinë, por virtyti është lënë pas dore si I parëndësishëm.
Rusoi gjithmonë përmendet në dëshmitë historike për thënien e tij, se progresi në art dhe në shkencë të çon në një korupsion moral dhe një shoqëri të kalbëzuar.
Egjipti, thotë ai, ishte n;na e filozofisë dhe e arteve, shpejt ai u pushtua nga Cambyses dhe më pas, respektivisht nga grekët, romakët, arabët dhe së fundi turqit.
Po kështu Greqia, një herë e një kohë, vendi I heronjëve,  gjithmonë e ditur, gjithmonë e dhënë pas kënaqësive dhe gjithmonë e skllavëruar nga të gjitha revolucionet që kaloi, nuk përfitoi asgjë më shumë, veçse ndryshimet në shkallët e të mësuarit.
Ishte kjo arsyeja e vërtetë që në Greqi  jo të gjithë elokuencat e Demostenit morën frymë lirisht, pasi një trup, ku arti dhe shkenca kanë hyrë njëherë, ai është gjithmonë shëndetlig.




Roma zhvilloi një perandori të madhe në kohën kur ishte komb I barbarëve dhe ushtarëve, por sapo ajo e lëshoi disiplinën stoike dhe u dha pas qejfeve, u përbuz nga të gjitha kombet e tjerë, bile edhe nga barbarët.
Vetëm Sparta, për të cilën patriotizmi ishte virtyti më supreme dhe e cila nuk kishte lejuar hyrjen e arteve, shkencës, të artistëve dhe shkollarëve, ishte shteti ideal I Rusoit.
Të shikoje Rusoin të vlerësonte injorancën në kohën kur iluminizmi ishte në kulmin e tij, ishte një dukuri e çuditshme.
Por ai nuk kishte për qëllim të thoshte se filozofia dhe shkenca nuk kishin asnjë vlerë. Ai citonte me aprovim fjalët e Sokratit, i cili, gjithashtu, e kishte vlerësuar injorancën.
Sokrati thoshte se ndërkohë që Athina ka sofistët, poetët, oratorët dhe artistët e saj, të cilët kanë bërë deklarata ekstravagante për dijen, megjithëse dijnë shumë pak, unë të paktën nuk kam asnjë dyshim për injorancën time.
Ajo, për të cilën ishte I interesuar Rusoi, ishte rreziku që mund ti vinte moralit dhe shoqërisë nga konfuzioni I teorive apo pikëvështrimeve të kundërta.
Në qoftë se secili do ti lejohet të ndiqte mendimet e tij rreth të drejtave morale apo qoftë dhe të vërtetave shkencore, atëherë është e pashmangshme një ndryshim serioz opinionesh.
Dhe, në qoftë se këto ndryshime do të ndeshen kudo, atëherë nuk do të vonojë shumë, derisa një skepticizëm I thellë do të përhapet në gjithë njerëzimin.
Një shoqëri e qëndrueshme mbështetet mbi një sere opinionesh, të cilët janë pranuar nga shumica si regulla të mendimeve dhe sjelljeve të tyre. Rusoi mendonte se këto opinione të qëndrueshme mund të minoheshin nga filozofia dhe shkencat për disa arsye. Pasi nga njëra anë, çdo shoqëri është unike dhe gjenia e saj është një përqëndrim I vlerave të saj të veçanta.
Por, shkenca dhe filozofia kërkojnë të zbulojnë një të vërtetë universale. Ndjekja hap pas hapi e një të vërtete të tillë 



universale, e nxjerr opinionin vendas më poshtë se e vërteta dhe si rrjedhim shkatëron autoritetin e tij.
Për ta përballuar këtë problem, shkenca theksonte kërkesën për prova dhe dëshmi, por përsëri opinionet mbisundues rreth termave më kryesore nuk mund të provoheshin duke kaluar mbi dyshime, dhe kjo shkaktonte më tej humbjen e forces së tyre detyruese. Kështu që, më pas, shkenca kërkon një qëndrim të dyshimtë, I cili ishte në kundërshtim me mënyrën e pranimit të opinioneve tashmë të pranuar.
Ajo, që e mban shoqërinë të bashkuar, është besimi dhe jo njohja. Por, shkencëtarët dhe filozofët e lënë mënjanë besimin gjatë përpjekjeve të tyre në kërkim të njohjes.
Për aq kohë sa kjo pasiguri është kufizuar tek disa individë të veçantë, ajo nuk sjell ndonjë dëm të madh.
Ajo, që e shqetësonte Rusoin, ishte përhapja e gjërë e shpirtit të dyshimit në të gjithë njerëzit, e cila kulmin e saj e ka skepticizmin.
Ai hap që të bëhej nga skepticizmi tek humbja e moralit shkaktonte, në mënyrë të pashmangshme një dobësim të virtytit shoqëror,  të cilin Rusoi e kuptonte kryesisht si virtytin e patriotizmit. Thelbi I shpirtit të shkencës filloi të minojë patriotizmin, që në momentin që shkencëtarët orvaten të bëhen kozmopolitë, ndryshe nga patriotët që kanë një lidhje të ngushtë me shoqërinë e tyre.
Për tju kundërpërgjigjur këtyre tendencave disintegruese të shoqërisë, dilte domosdoshmëria e një qeverie të forte, e cila, sipas Rusoit, I hapte rrugën despotizmit.
Së fundi, kundërshtimet e Rusoit nuk ishin të lidhur shumë me shkencën dhe filozofinë, sesa me përpjekjet që bëheshin për ti popullarizuar këto disiplina.
Ai kishte respekt të madh për Francis Bekonin, Dekartin dhe Njutonin, të cilët I konsideronte si mësuesit e mëdhenj të njerëzimit, por ai shtonte se:ju përket pak njerëzve të ngrenë monumente për lavdinë e të mësuarit njerëzor, dhe kjo do të thotë që lejosh që pak njerëz të merren me studimin e arteve dhe të shkencës.
Në këtë rast ai sulmonte ata të cilët donin të shtrembëronin shkencën, duke e bërë atë popullore, duke thënë se këto grumbullime të dijes, të cilët kanë thyer derën e shkencës përpiqen të bëjnë këtë vend të shenjtë të pranueshëm për një popullsi që nuk e arrin dot atë.
Njerëzit duhet të dinë, vazhdonte Rusoi që  natyra duhet ti ruajë ata nga shkenca, ashtu si nëna I rëmben një armë të rezikshme nga duart fëmijës së saj.
Njerëzit e zakonshëm duhet ta ngrenë lumturinë  mbi atë që u thotë zemra e tyre.
Virtyti, thotë Rusoi, është  shkenca sublime e mendjeve të thjeshta, pasi filozofia e vërtetë është  të ndëgjosh zërin e ndërgjegjes.

(vazhdon)

----------


## StormAngel

KONTRATA SOCIALE

Megjithëse Rusoi e krahasonte njeriun natyror, në gjendjen natyrore, me njeriun si shtetas I shoqërisë civile, ai pranon se nuk mund të jape një shpjegim të saktë, se si ka ndodhur kalimi nga më e hershmja tek më bashkëkohorja.
Pra, edhe qëllimi  I tij tek libri Kontrata Sociale është jo të përshkruajë ndryshimet e njeriut primitiv, derisa arriti tek pasardhësit e tij të anëtarësuar në shoqërinë politike, por akoma më tej, të jape një përgjigje për pyetjen, pse një njeri duhet tu bindet ligjeve të qeverisë.
Kështu Rusoi e filloi librin me frazën e famshme   njeriu ka lindur I lirë, por ai kudo është nën zinxhirë.
 Si erdhi ky ndryshim?-vazhdon ai,-unë nuk e di.
Çfarë e bëri atë të ligjshëm? Kësaj pyetje, po, mund ti përgjigjem.
Në gjendjen natyrore njeriu është I lumtur, jo sepse ai ishte engjëll, por sepse jetonte plotësisht për veten e tij dhe zotëronte një pavarësi absolute.
Rusoi e kundërshtonte doktrinën e mëkatit të lindur dhe në vend të saj besonte se origjina e së keqes duhet të kërkohet në stadet e mëvonshme të zhvillimit njerëzor në shoqëri.
Në gjendje natyrore, thotë Rusoi, njeriu është I motivuar nga një gjendje natyror (amour de soi), e cila e shtyn çdo kafshë në vetëmbrojtje, e cila detyron njeriun, që nëpërmjet arsyes dhe keqardhjes, të jetë human dhe me virtyte .
Në të kundërtën, ashtu si njeriu zhvillon kontakte sociale, ai gjithashtu zhvillon dhe vese, pasi tani është I motivuar  nga ndjenja artificiale (amour propre), e cila ka lindur me krijimin e shoqërisë, dhe e cila çon çdo individ të bëjë më shumë për veten sesa për të tjerët, dhe  kjo I shtyn njerëzit drejt të gjitha të këqijave që ato përgatisin për njëri tjetrin, duke përfshirë këtu edhe konkurencën e vazhdueshme për nderime, xhelozinë, ligësinë, sqimën, krenarinë dhe përçmimin.




Pra, së fundi është e pamundur që njeriu të jetojë vetëm, sepse sipas të gjitha gjasave, thotë Rusoi, numri I njerëzve vjen në rritje të vazhdueshme, kusht ky që I bashkon ata në një shoqëri.
Atëherë, si mund të pajtoheshin njerëzit me pavarësinë e lindur, ndërkohë që ishte e pashmangshme mundësia për të jetuar së bashku?
Problemi, thoshte Rusoi, është  të gjesh një formë lidhjeje, e cila të mbrojë, me gjithë forcën, individin dhe të mirat e çdo lidhjeje, ku secili, pavarësisht se bashkohet me gjithë të tjerët, mund ti bindet përsëri dhe vetes së tij.
Zgjidhja për këto probleme ishte  inkuadrimi I plotë I secilit, së bashku me të gjithë idetë e tij, Brenda një komuniteti të përbashkët. Rusoi ishte I bindur se kjo ishte rruga drejt lirisë.

Ideja e një kontrate sociale, duket sikur I ka disa pika të saj që në të kaluarën historike.
Por Rusoi nuk e shikonte atë, në kushtet historike, për aq kohë sa ai kishte pranuar që nuk ka asnjë mënyrë, për të zbuluar prova për ekzistencën e një ngjarjeje të tillë.
Sipas tij, kontrata social është një realitet jetësor, I cili është present kudo që ekziston një qeveri e ligjshme.
Kjo marrëveshje jetësore është parimi bazë I një bashkimi politik-ky parim ndihmon për të mposhtu paligjshmërinë e vendimeve absolute dhe siguron lirinë, sepse secili, me dëshirë, përpiqet që ta përshtasë sjelljen e tij në harmoni me lirinë legjitime të të tjerëve.
Ajo, që njeriu humbet nga kontrata sociale, është  liria natyrore dhe e drejta e pakufizuar mbi gjithçka, ajo që ai fiton është  liria civile dhe e drejta e pronës mbi atë që ai zotëron.

Baza e kontratës sociale, thotë Rusoi, është ajo  që secili prej nesh vendos vullnetin dhe gjithë fuqinë e tij nën drejtimin supreme të vullnetit të përgjithshëm dhe, në këtë bashkim, ne e shikojmë çdo anëtar si një pjesë të pandarë të së tërës.



Kjo marrëveshje nënkupton se cilidio, që do të refuzojë, ti bindet vullnetit të përgjithshëm, do të detyrohet që ta bëjë këtë nga e gjithë kjo lidhje e bashkuar.
Shkurt,  kjo do të thotë që ai do detyrohet që të jetë I lirë.

Cili është justifikimi I thënies, që shtetasit mund të detyrohen që të jenë të lire?
Ligji, mbi të gjitha, është rezultat I vullnetit të përgjithshëm, ku vullneti I përgjithshëm, thotë Rusoi, është dëshira e sovranit.
Për Rusoin, sovrani nënkupton numrin e përgjithshëm të shtetasve për një shoqëri të dhënë.
Atëherë, vullneti I përgjithshëm I sovranit është një vullnet I vetëm, I cili pasqyron grumbullimin e vullneteve të të gjithë shtetasve. Vullnetet e shumtë të shtetasve mund të konsiderohen si një vullnet I përgjithshëm, sepse çdonjëri prej tyre është pjesë e marrëveshjes sociale, sipas së cilës çdonjëri duhet ti drejtojë veprimet e tij, për të arritur të mirën e përbashkët.
Atëherë, çdo shtetas, duke menduar për të mirën e tij, kupton se duhet të ruhet nga sjellja që do ti bënin të tjerit, të ktheheshin kundra tij, apo ta gjykonin atë.
Në këtë mënyrë çdo shtetas kupton se e mira dhe liria e tij janë të lidhura me të mirën e përbashkët.
Idealisht, më tej mund të themi se vullneti I çdo individi është krejtësisht I njejtë me vullnetin e çdo individi tjetër, për aq kohë sa ato kanë të gjithë të njejtin qëllim dhe pikërisht atë që ne e quajmë të mirë të përbashkët.
Përderisa, në këto vendosje ideale, vullnetet e të gjithë individëve jane të njejtë ose të paktën të qëndrueshëm, atëherë mund të thuhet që ekziston vetëm një vullnet, që është vullneti I përgjithshëm. Për këtë arsye, mund të thuhet se në qoftë se ligjet janë product I një vullneti të përgjithshëm sovran, atëherë çdo individ është autor I vërtetë I këtyre ligjeve dhe në këtë mënyrë çdo njeri I bindet vetëm vetvetes.




Elementi I detyrimit, në thënien e Rusoit, hyn vetëm atëherë kur dikush refuzon që ti bindet ligjit.
Rusoi bënte dallim ndërmjet vullnetit të përgjithshëm dhe vullnetit të të gjithëve, duke thënë se shpesh është një diferencë shumë e madhe ndërmjet vullnetit të përgjithshëm dhe dëshirës të të gjithëve. Ajo që bën dallimin ndërmjet këtyre dy formave të vullneteve të përbashkët është tek qëllimi që arrin secila prej tyre. Në qoftë se, vullneti I të gjithëve ka të njejtin qëllim me dëshirën e përgjithshme dhe pikërisht të mirën e përbashkët dhe drejtësinë, atëherë nuk do të ketë asnjë ndryshim ndërmjet tyre.
Por, thotë Rusoi, shpesh vullneti I të gjithëve ka një qëllim të ndryshëm ku fjala të gjithë I referohet përkrahësve të një grupi, dhe në qoftë se rastësisht ata janë shumica.
Një qëllim devijues pasqyron interesa të veçantë privat në kundërshtim me të mirën e përbashkët.
Kur kjo ndodh, shoqëria nuk ka një vullnet të përgjithshëm.
Vullnetet e saj tani janë të barabarta me numrin e grupeve apo fraksioneve. Akoma më tej, në qoftë se vullneti I përgjithshëm do të arrijë të shprehë vetveten, atëherë Brenda shtetit nuk do të ketë më fraksione apo grupe te pjesshme.
Rusoi ishte I bindur se, në qoftë se njerëzve do tu jepej informacioni I duhur dhe do të kishin mundësinë ti paramendonin gjërat dhe pa komunikuar me njëri tjetrin, por thjeshtë duke menduar mendimet e tyre, shtetasit do të arrinin në një vullnet të përgjithshëm.
Ata duhet të zgjedhin atë rrugë që ti udhëheqë drejt së mirës së përbashkët apo drejtësisë. Vetëm e mira e përbashkët do të mund të sigurojë lirinë më të madhe të mundshme për secilin shtetas.
Në këtë rast mund të ketë disa njerëz, të cilët mund të zgjedhin mosbindjen ndaj ligjit. Por në qoftë se ligji është bërë në mbështetje të së mirës së përbashkët dhe drejtësisë, në kundërshtim me interesat vetjake, atëherë ai shpreh, vërtetësisht, 




vullnetin e përgjithshëm. Personi, I cili voton kundër këtij ligji, apo zgjedh mosbindjen ndaj tij, është në gabim.
 Kur opinioni është në kundërshtim me vetë interesat e mia, kjo tregon se unë isha I gabuar dhe ajo që unë mendoja se ishte vullneti I përgjithshëm, nuk qe e tillë.
Kur një ligj propozohet, shtetasve nuk u kërkohet as ta aprovojnë e as ta kundërshtojnë atë, atyre u kërkohet të vendosin se ky është në përputhje me vullnetin e përgjithshëm, që do të thotë me të mirën e përbashkët apo drejtësinë.
Vetëm kur pyetja ngrihet në këtë mënyrë mund të thuhet se vullneti I përgjithshëm është gjetur nga llogaritja e votive.
Vetëm në këto rrethana gjendet justifikimi për të detyruar dike që ti bindet ligjit. Si rezultat, ai do ti bindet me dëshirë, në qoftë se ka kuptuar saktë kërkesën për një të mire të përbashkët, e cila I siguron atij lirinë më të madhe.
Vetëm në këto rrethana, thotë Rusoi, është e ligjshme të thuhet se ai është I detyruar të jetë I lirë.

Rusoi nuk kishte asnjë iluzion, se do të ishte e lehtë të krijoje të gjitha kushtet për ligje të drejtë në një botë moderne.
Për një arsye, shumë nga mendimet e tij pasqyronin kushtet e vendlindjes së tij të vogël të Gjenevës, ku pjesëmarrja e shtetasve ishte më direkte.
Përveç kësaj, vizioni I tij I mësipërm, përfshinte disa supozime, që kërkonin virtyte njerëzore të konsiderueshme.
Në qoftë se kujtdo I kërkohej që ti bindet ligjit, atëherë kushdo duhej të kishte të drejtë, që të merrte pjesë dhe të vendoste për ato. Personat, të cilët përfshiheshin në marrjen e vendimit për krijimin e ligjeve, duhej të mposhtnin interesat vetjak apo interesat e grupeve  dhe fraksioneve dhe me vetëndërgjegje të mendonin për të mirën e përbashkët.
Rusoi besonte, gjithashtu, se të gjithë shtetasit duhet të marrin pjesë njësoj në bërjen e ligjeve, se ligjet nuk mund të bëhen vetëm  nga përfaqësuesit, sepse njerëzit, edhe po të duan, nuk mund të privojnë veten nga kjo e drejtë e pamohueshme.



Por me rritjen në përmasa dhe në kompleksitet të shtetit modern, zhvillimi që Rusoi kishte parë të ndodhte në ditët e tij, së bashku me supozimet dhe kushtet e tij, për të arritur një shoqëri të drejtë, dukej se do mbetej më shumë një ideal sesa një mundësi e menjëhershme.
Duke I pare si një e tërë, shkrimet e Rusoit ishin një goditje për Epokën e Arsyes, e cila I dha impuls lëvizjes romantike, duke e vënë theksin te ndjenja,(që e çoi Gëten të thoshte se ndjenja është mbi të gjitha), ringjalli besimin, sado ql ai kishte dyshime tek disa nga mësimet tradicionale të fesë, krijoi një drejtim tl ri për arsimim (libri I tij Emili, u konsiderua njl nga punët më të mira për arsimin, që nga vepra e Platonit Republika), frymëzoi Revolucionin Francez, pati një ndikim të veçantë mbi filozofët pasardhës, dhe në mënyrë të veçantë, mbi Emanuel Kantin.
Në një rast Kanti kishte humbur kaq shumë ahumë pas leximit të librit të Rusoit Emili, sa harroi të bënte shetitjen e tij të përditshme. Ndërsa Kanti pranonte se ishte Dejvid Hjumi ai që e ndërgjegjësoi nga përçarjet dogmatike të Rusoit në lidhje me teorinë e njohjes, por njëkohësisht ishte Rusoi ai që I tregoi atij rrugën për një teori të re të moralit.
Kaq I impresionuar ishte Kanti nga shpirti I brendshëm I Rusoit, sa ai vari fotografinë e tij, në murin e studios së tij, I bindur se ai ishte Njutoni I moralit botëror.


(FUND) 
shyqyr ma  :ngerdheshje:

----------

